# need help with some info hatching pregnate ghost shrimp?



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone succesfully bred ghost shrimp. I have 5 impregnate shrimp and one male. I have them in a 5 gal tank. Bow what else do I need?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe you need salt water to successfully do the breeding. I would not worry about it breeding them.


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

I need shrimp abducted crabs for my S.P.F.


----------

